# Lynnhaven 4/30/08



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Took my neighbor out on the guest yak tonight for a quick trip to the marshes. It was it his first time kayak fishing...or yakking in general. 

After a quick lesson and reassurance that you "probably" won't die if you turtle, we set out. It was a good way to let him know the ways of the water, as we had good ebb into the bow and a decent SW wind on the way out there. 

We set up on the point by the "Flag-Pole" and after about 5 minutes, he gets a ZINNNGGG on the little ars rod he toted along. Nice little first Pup....He was stoked as you can see in the pic...jumping for joy!! 










Things got slow after that, so I decide we should migrate up to Fuentes Point for a little deeper water since the Ebb and SW wind was making our spot dry....

Bait was being crashed here and there so we chucked a few baits out towards the sounds and he..again..hooked up with a fish. What do they say..."One fish, two fish, Red Fish, Blue Fish" ? 

Funny, he wouldn't get his fingers near the chopper's mouth..wisely I may add...










Now me..I got one AMAZING hit on my fish-finder w/ cut Mullet sitting in the rod holder. It bowed over soooo bad it popped out and caught air into the drink. By the time I dropped my beer and recovered the rod, the fish was gone, laughing at me. I had 40# Ande and it was cut clean. No bad knot here, just a very aggressive Saltwater Pirrana. We just kept on getting bent over by the Blues in that area until we were sick of it...

Good time's had by all!!!! :fishing:

Skunk


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Praps you buddy was tired Skunk. He looks a little "red eye".. The places you guys are going, are they doable in a 17' canoe. Might of asked this question before, short term memory is a bit lacking...Nice report, glad to see you back after you adventures.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work.


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Praps you buddy was tired Skunk. He looks a little "red eye".. The places you guys are going, are they doable in a 17' canoe. Might of asked this question before, short term memory is a bit lacking...Nice report, glad to see you back after you adventures.



DHL, 

Yes where Skunk goes is certainly doable in a 17' canoe. Send me an email if you would like to discuss. I am in Richmond as well and go down to the bay on a pretty regular periodic basis (is that vague enough? hehehe). However the area's that Skunk go to are the same that I go to with a couple of Canoe Paddling buddies. 

My email is the same as my name here at hotmail. 

Hope to hear from you.

Thom


----------



## FishForFun (Nov 16, 2006)

Where is Fuentes Point? Is it the rock jettie that sticks out by the dock with the old cazebo?

Thanks.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

FishForFun said:


> Where is Fuentes Point? Is it the rock jettie that sticks out by the dock with the old cazebo?
> 
> Thanks.


South of the Flag Pole, big mansion with yellow lights.


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

tjmrpm04 said:


> DHL,
> 
> Yes where Skunk goes is certainly doable in a 17' canoe. Send me an email if you would like to discuss. I am in Richmond as well and go down to the bay on a pretty regular periodic basis (is that vague enough? hehehe). However the area's that Skunk go to are the same that I go to with a couple of Canoe Paddling buddies.
> 
> ...


tjmrpm04,
I might take you up on a tour from Richmond to the bay if you are ofering.
Just got a yak, not even splashed her yet, but will tomoorow in local waters.
Got it mostly to get doen to Lynnhaven and parts around to do some fishing without having to pull a bigger baot down, but i don't know the area well down there.
Muct easier to go first with someone how knows the places.
thx,
nw


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

news_watch said:


> tjmrpm04,
> I might take you up on a tour from Richmond to the bay if you are ofering.
> Just got a yak, not even splashed her yet, but will tomoorow in local waters.
> Got it mostly to get doen to Lynnhaven and parts around to do some fishing without having to pull a bigger baot down, but i don't know the area well down there.
> ...


Shoot me a PM, I'll show you the spots in the Lynnhaven marshes. 

Skunk


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Gonna try to launch my new yak tomorrow in local waters too.Maybe 4 mile creek at deep bottom.can't wait.
 maybe :fishing: too


----------

